# AlgaExit



## samboco (17 Apr 2012)

Has anybody used algexit with any success? got some the other day and started using it as i saw the first few sprouting algae since i did my re-scape. however I'm only seeing more algae coming through. i do need to get my co2 back up and running, hopefully today. 
Anyway some feedback on peoples experience with this product would be appreciated. thanks


----------



## Iain Sutherland (17 Apr 2012)

no such thing as a miracle cure.
save your money and find the cause.


----------



## Westyggx (17 Apr 2012)

samboco said:
			
		

> Has anybody used algexit with any success? got some the other day and started using it as i saw the first few sprouting algae since i did my re-scape. however I'm only seeing more algae coming through. i do need to get my co2 back up and running, hopefully today.
> Anyway some feedback on peoples experience with this product would be appreciated. thanks



Hi, i used this for around 6-7 weeks to remove some thread algae. I cannot say for sure whether it worked because in that time i bought 2 SAE and changed my lighting from Halide to T5. So it could have been a number of factors or all.

Thanks


----------



## samboco (19 May 2012)

Yeah I bought some sae and Amano shrimp. Worked a treat, wish I'd saved the tenner spent on the algexit on fish!


----------

